# So I stole Brillo and Comet's Vitamin E...



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

And OMG it's a miracle sent from the heavens!!!!

Thursday afternoon, I was sent out to a training site in the woods to take pictures of soldiers. While there, I accumulated a MASSIVE amount of chigger bites! I went to the doctor Friday because the itching got so bad, it was waking me up at night! She gave me some calamine lotion and some sort of anti-itch cream, which didn't work. And what's worse, is the bites are spreading at an alarming rate!

I'm going back to the doctor on Monday, but hopefully Brillo and Comet won't mind that I used their vitamin E until then... mommy needed it!!!


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

OUCH! My grandma lives in Lake Geneva, WI right on the lake. No matter what I did to prevent it, I ended up with some pretty nasty chigger bites a few times when I was younger. I also have freakishly (and obnoxiously) sensitive skin when it comes to insect bites. They're no fun.


----------



## beautsbelle (Jul 19, 2011)

This is gonna sound dumb, but I've heard folks have good luck with Cool Mint Listerine mouthwash. Some say they have had good luck with clear nail polish. 

Google home remedies for chigger bites. 

(lots of folks will say to take 50mg of Benadryl to help ya sleep and decrease the histamine response to the bites.....)

Good Luck! (And I'm sure the kiddos won't mind sharing their Vitamin E with you. )

Andi


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

I've also heard that putting clear nail polish on the bites works. I hope they get better soon! Itchy bites are so annoying!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We had never heard of chiggers until moving to Arkansas! But boy are they terrible! I do feel for you! & OUCH! Those pictures look uncomfortable!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, feel better. They look very uncomfortable. 

If the bites are spreading, do you think that you have an allergic reaction to them? I've heard of chiggers, but I didn't know that they bit. When I get a massive amount of moskito bites, I take benedryl to get to sleep.

Hang in there and feel better soon!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys!  Yeah, it's getting pretty bad. I'm scratching so bad (I know I shouldn't, but I can't help it!) that the bites are opening up and scabbing. I seriously took a Brillo pad and just scrubbed my leg. Not a smart idea, because while it relieved the itching for a bit, it tore all the good skin and caused me to get scabs.  

My husband took me to the store and we bought Chiggerex, and it seems to be working pretty good for now. Hopefully I can sleep tonight without waking him up because I'm trying to scratch my ankles clear off of my body!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Have you tried a mix of witch hazel and alcohol? I've never tried it on chigger bites, but I have on mosquito bites, mostly cause I'm usually at the farm when I get bit and we use the solution to wrap horses legs after a hard workout to keep them tight and cool. We use a 50/50 solution and the alcohol is mostly there just to keep cool while drying. If nothing else perhaps it will help long enough to allow you to fall asleep. Just keep some in a spray bottle near you at all times and spray at will! 

Mind you, now that I think of it... It'll sting lots since you've already scratched it raw...

You could also try poultices. To help with the inflammation and draw out the stuff. Sugar/bread poultices, clay poultices that are premade(there are some nice mint ones that I've used on wasp stings, but again, it's a horse poultice lol. Get stung at the barn, use the poultice, no itching no swelling, it was great). Sry not much help. But even if you google homemade poultices, should find lots of recipes with thing you have at home. It's not a short term solution and may not completely help with the itching(though hard to access to itch when bandaged) but it would draw out the "infection" so to speak.


----------

